# IV+ Creeking and III+ all around boating in Ecuador!



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Small World Adventures still has space on our Advanced Creeking IV+ trip and our Winter Whitewater III+ November 3rd-11th.

That's flying into Quito on November 3rd, flying home the 11th and paddling the 7 days in between with us.

Come on all your last minute planners!

Read more here:
Ecuador whitewater kayaking in South America, river rafting adventure trips Small World Adventures kayak trips and whitewater rafting trips

Or email me at [email protected] if you have questions.

Darcy


----------

